# Building custom kernel in FreeBSD 9



## ratattack (Jan 16, 2012)

I did an SVN checkout of /usr/src for Release 9, but i seem to miss files for building custom kernel.

/usr/src/sys/i386 is empty now

Will these be added later?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 16, 2012)

use cvsup like the handbook states.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------



## ratattack (Jan 16, 2012)

ah, thanks.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 16, 2012)

UNIXgod:  There's nothing wrong with using Subversion to checkout the source tree.  And, eventually, it will replace csup.

ratattack:  What's the exact command that you used to checkout the svn source?


----------



## ratattack (Jan 17, 2012)

I used first 
	
	



```
svn checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.0/ .
```
 but then I didn't get all the files in /usr/src.

With CVSUP and standard-supfile I got all sources.


----------



## johnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Did you switch to /usr/src directory before you did the checkout?
phoenix describes the svn checkout process here.


----------



## ratattack (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been using 9 for a while and sys/i386 has been there for a long time.

You can see the full svn tree if you go to: http://svnweb.FreeBSD.org/base/
and you can see that the directory structure may not be the same:
releng:  http://svnweb.FreeBSD.org/base/releng/9.0/sys/i386/
release:  http://svnweb.FreeBSD.org/base/release/9.0.0/sys/i386
stable:  http://svnweb.FreeBSD.org/base/stable/9/sys/i386/

delete & re-run svn accordingly. Check that your mirror has same structure (it should)


----------



## bsus (Jan 17, 2012)

I also have some issues with building kernel.

I think the sources aren't ready yet


----------

